
if/else Podcast: GitLab vs. GitHub - willhallonline
https://www.ifelsepodcast.com/episodes/gitlab-vs-github-with-guests-phil-haack-will-hall
======
willhallonline
Episode Summary

On this episode of if/else, host Mayuko Inoue looks at two software
development version control platforms: GitHub and GitLab.

While both platforms offer Git repository hosting, issue tracking, and
integrations, there are important differences in cost, popularity, security,
and philosophy.

The episode begins with a quick backgrounder on these two platforms, and then
you’ll hear from several software developers about their experiences with
each.

You’ll also meet Tim Skaggs. Tim is a VP of Engineering at the hiring
management software company ApolloFactor. His team currently uses GitHub, but
Tim is considering a move to GitLab to save money and streamline certain
processes around continuous integration and continuous delivery (CI/CD). But
is this the right move? Will it solve some of the team’s challenges, or will
they regret the move?

To help Tim make the best choice for his company, we’ve enlisted the help of
two experts to debate the pros and cons of each option.

Phil Haack is the proprietor of Haacked LLC. He was a director of engineering
at GitHub and helped make GitHub friendly to developers on the Microsoft
platform.

Will Hall is a DevOps Consultant at HeleCloud, and a GitLab Hero with a
passion for open source software.

Phil and Will join Mayuko to try to surface the most important information
that Tim should consider, and to game out the best scenarios for Tim’s team.

